# Plants for mountainscape..any suggestions?



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Fissidens fontanus and Riccardia chamedryfolia seem to work out nicely for mountainscapes. And of course, the ones that you mentioned as well.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I am not sure how riccia will work out in a low tech setup. That is the only one I am iffy about. Other than that any moss will work. I like the idea of fissidens, but with any moss comes the need for regular trimming to keep their growth checked on the rocks. HC, glosso or DHG will also work well. Tall stem plants will probably not work well in a 20G mountainscape.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

By Schneider. It is just moss. Flame moss, I think, is the dark green one.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

It is so beautiful ... I'd love to have such a tank one day.


----------

